# Pelvic and rectum pressure?



## SoldiersWifey

I don't usually stress too much about symptoms and whatnot, but just today I started having some pretty intense pressure (sometimes, quick sharp pain) right under my pubic bone and also in my rectum. It usually happens when the baby is moving around, but just standing here I can feel an increase in the pressure. I'm 37 weeks with my second, and just wondered if any of you girls have noticed anything similar or have advice as to what it can be? 

I thought perhaps the baby was engaging, but after much googling, the consensus is that in subsequent pregnancies the baby is not likely to engage until right before labor begins. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm going through something similar. It feels like the baby is right there (ready to come out). I also thought babies in a second, third, etc. pregnancy didn't engage or even lay low until close to delivery. So far my baby is proving me wrong.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I had that, but I only have one baby. It happened a couple weeks before, but maybe your baby is gonna be here sooner rather than later. When do you get checked out next? Sounds like baby is on the move!


----------



## SoldiersWifey

I have my next appt on Wednesday, so I guess we'll see. It's just so uncomfortable! Every time the little stinker moves, it almost hurts! It only just started happening today, so I thought maybe something wasn't right...but I'm probably just being paranoid. 

No more google searches!! :dohh:

Since hubby can't leave for R&R until my actual due date, I've just been a little worried that I'm going to go early and he'll miss out.

Ugh..right now, as I type, she's moving her head or something and it's just the most disgusting feeling! So weird....


----------



## anonnymouse

I've been getting it as well & its my 3rd pregnancy, I've had it with all of them.
Also the midwife said I was 4/5 engaged (just starting to engage) at my appt last Friday.


----------



## moomin_troll

i had this pain just before and during early labour which lasted 13 days for me lol

baby can engage at anytime 

good luck


----------



## lisalove

This is my 3rd baby and all 3 have engaged from approx 33/34 weeks. I also have that feeling too.

Although when it comes to me I dont think this has much baring on when the lo will arrive. My 1st was over 2 weeks late and my 2nd was just over a week early??


----------



## buffy1130

Im 36 weeks along and was at the hospital last night with contractions and Im 3-4 cm dialated and they sent me home after 2 hours and no change but this afternoon I started getting this shooting pain in my rectum and it hurts so bad and at times it feels like I have to pass gas or even u know lol could I have dialated more or the baby dropped more? please help moms out there!


----------



## Jellybean0k

SoldiersWifey said:


> I have my next appt on Wednesday, so I guess we'll see. It's just so uncomfortable! Every time the little stinker moves, it almost hurts! It only just started happening today, so I thought maybe something wasn't right...but I'm probably just being paranoid.
> 
> No more google searches!! :dohh:
> 
> Since hubby can't leave for R&R until my actual due date, I've just been a little worried that I'm going to go early and he'll miss out.
> 
> Ugh..right now, as I type, she's moving her head or something and it's just the most disgusting feeling! So weird....


I've been having this for a few days, and I agree, it feels disgusting :wacko:


----------



## kbibler

im having the exact same thing! :o if you find out anything let me know please


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Hey, I get this feeling too. It's like a sharp shooting pain right down low? Mine happens when I feel him kick me hard and my midwife said it could be his head hitting my cervix quite hard.

I was told baby was 4/5 palpable at 28 weeks so I know his head is descending into my pelvis.


----------



## madmae

I get this as well....but mine is breech so I know its not his head....I am assuming his bottom is down a bit as hubby is convinced my bump has dropped a bit


----------



## ms.hope

I get this and I am wondering what it is---I have alot of pressure I can practically feel baby's weight on my pubic bone---does this mean labour is near? cuz I don't know how much longer I can live like this :(


----------

